# Ipod Touch V2 et Livebox



## Dclick (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Voilà j'expose mon problème. Je n'arrive pas du tout à me connecter au réseau wifi de ma livebox.

Premièrement la réception du wifi de l'Ipod semble quasi nul. Je suis obligé de m'approcher de ma LB pour réussir à voir le signal augmenter.

Deuxièmement lorsque je saisis ma clé WPA (en faisant attention aux majuscules et aux chiffres) je n'arrive quand même pas à me connecter. J'ai bien entré l'adresse MAC de mon Ipod dans les réglages de ma Livebox mais rien n'y fait. J'ai testé la technique avec le bouton d'association, rien, idem donc pour la saisie de l'adresse MAC.

Là j'ai beau chercher et je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il faut que je fasse pour réussir à me connecter à mon réseau et profiter du net sur mon engin.

J'espère que l'un d'entre vous aura la réponse @ mon problème.

Bonne journée et bon Week-End @ tous


----------



## Maroushka (28 Février 2009)

J'ai exactement le même probleme.
Sauf que j'ai en plus enlevée la sécurité de ma Livebox, ésperant que ca reglerais le probleme... Mais pas du tout.
Le voyant de la wifi est allumé, et tout mes autres PC ( 3 au total ) se connectent parfaitement a cette bonne vieille Livebox.
Sauf mon Ipod touch.

Le message affiché est basiquement le suivant:
" Impossible de rejoindre le réseau " Wanadoo-C3CF " "

Et, j'ai pourtant réussie a me connecter sans problème a la wifi de l'aéroport...

Une idée de solution svp??


----------



## Dclick (28 Février 2009)

Maroushka a dit:


> " Impossible de rejoindre le réseau " Le nom du réseau " "



Voilà c'est aussi le message que j'ai.


----------



## Maroushka (1 Mars 2009)

Hey, vous aurez 2 fois plus de reconnaissances, si vous nous trouvez une solution, c'pas mal, nooon? 

So pleaaaase, help us!


----------



## Dclick (1 Mars 2009)

Maroushka a dit:


> Hey, vous aurez 2 fois plus de reconnaissances, si vous nous trouvez une solution, c'pas mal, nooon?
> 
> So pleaaaase, help us!



Maroush a raison. Vous ferez deux heureux d'un coup, profitez-en !!!


----------



## pacra4 (1 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Ce que je sais sur la LB Sagem:

Par défaut le protocole WPA est désactivé sur la LB Sagem.
J'en conclus que tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre en choisissant WEP dans le menu d'entrée de l'ipod ( Règlage>Wifi>choisissez un réseau>Autre>Securité>WEP

En entrant dans le soft de la LB on peut activer WAP au lieu de WEP.
Je ne connais les réglages par défaut dans la LB Inventel.

Bon courage car je sais comme c'est agaçant de ne pas pouvoir se servir de son nouveau joujou Bon courage


----------



## Dclick (1 Mars 2009)

pacra4 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce que je sais sur la LB Sagem:
> 
> Par défaut le protocole WPA est désactivé sur la LB Sagem.
> ...



Merci déjà pour ta réponse.

De mon côté ma LB est réglée par défaut en WPA. Je préfère éviter un maximum de passer en WEP pour la sécurité.


----------



## Maroushka (1 Mars 2009)

Ok, de mon côté, j'éssaye et je vous tient au courant, voila.
Si ca ne marche pas, je sens que je vais exploser mes conso au bar wifi du coin...


----------



## Maroushka (1 Mars 2009)

Bon ben voila, ca ne marche pas...
Arf!

Merci quand meme!
Une autre idée svp???


----------



## Maroushka (2 Mars 2009)

UP


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2009)

En entrant l'adresse MAC de mon iPod Touch V2 dans l'interface de ma Livebox, c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste (j'utilise une clé WPA).

Mais je redoutais ce problème en achetant mon iPod sachant par expérience combien les Livebox sont capricieuses pour l'établissement de connexions wi-fi.

Donc si aucune des solutions proposées ne marche, je ne vois pas trop.

Est-ce que le logiciel de ton iPod Touch est à jour ?


----------



## OuiOui (5 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai également pour ma part une livebox inventel et un iPod touch G2. 
Je n'ai eu aucune difficulté à les synchroniser, même si comme le signal Dclick avant la synchro le signal n'était pas fort du tout, maintenant qu'il est synchronisé mon iPod détecte le signal wifi au maximum...  

Pour la synchro voilà comment j'ai procédé :

(Il faut être alaise avec le clavier de l'iPod... pour ne pas faire d'erreurs) 

1 --> Noter parfaitement votre clef WPA sur un papier.

2 --> Appuyer sur le bouton 1 de la livebox, elle va se mettre en mode de synchronisation et ainsi rechercher les périphériques wifi qui veulent se connecter au réseau.

(Le processus de synchro ne dure que 5-10 minutes environ il faut donc impérativement se connecter dans ce laps de temps sinon il faudra appuyer sur le bouton de nouveau...) 

3 --> Entrer la clef WPA depuis votre iPod touch pour vous connecter à la livebox...

4 --> La connexion devrait être établie...  
Dans le cas contraire recommencer... 

Voilà @ +


----------



## Dclick (7 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> En entrant l'adresse MAC de mon iPod Touch V2 dans l'interface de ma Livebox, c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste (j'utilise une clé WPA).
> 
> Mais je redoutais ce problème en achetant mon iPod sachant par expérience combien les Livebox sont capricieuses pour l'établissement de connexions wi-fi.
> 
> ...



Oui le logiciel de mon iPod est à jour.



OuiOui a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai également pour ma part une livebox inventel et un iPod touch G2.
> Je n'ai eu aucune difficulté à les synchroniser, même si comme le signal Dclick avant la synchro le signal n'était pas fort du tout, maintenant qu'il est synchronisé mon iPod détecte le signal wifi au maximum...
> 
> Pour la synchro voilà comment j'ai procédé :
> ...



Bah j'ai essayé à plusieurs reprises et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.


----------



## Dclick (7 Mars 2009)

Désolé du double poste mais je viens apporter une nouvelle chose.

Cette fois-ci j'ai fait un test en désactivant la sécurité de ma livebox (je suis en WPA), chose que j'ai en horreur bien sur, et là comme par hasard ça fonctionne. Aucun problème pour surfer.

Le truc c'est que je ne veux pas, pour le moins du monde, désactiver la sécurité de ma livebox. Si c'est le seul moyen pour surfer avec l'iPod je risque de pas m'en servir des masses.

Des personnes ont elles déjà eux ce problème avec une clé WPA qui empêche de se servir du wifi sur leur iPod et ont elles trouver un moyen d'utiliser le wifi sans avoir besoin de couper la sécurité ?


----------



## Dclick (7 Mars 2009)

Allez je vous fait le plaisir de me voir passer pour un bon gros boulet de première gratuitement 

Après avoir cherché toutes les solutions j'ai voulu changer de clé WPA en pensant que ça allait peut être m'aider. J'vais donc dans la config. J'vois la clé qui s'affiche et je me dis "tiens j'vais comparer avec ce que j'ai noté sur ce papier depuis quelques mois" et là....."Oh merde y'a une lettre qu'est pas bonne..."

Donc voilà. Vous pouvez me traiter de tous les noms je dirais rien (enfin dans la mesure du politiquement correcte et du respectable quand meme ^^)

En tous cas merci à vous et désolé de vous avoir fait perdre votre temps car là tout fonctionne.


----------



## OuiOui (7 Mars 2009)

Bon ben si tout fonctionne c'est l'essentiel ;-)


----------

